# food movies



## hedder (May 26, 2003)

I love to watch movies that are based around food.. What are your favorites???


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

Requiem For a Dream has a food theme in it. The mom goes on diet pills and becomes psychotic. and the fridge chases her out of the room. rent it. need i say more?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"Mostly Martha" - just saw it last week! Fun!
"Like Water for Chocolate" is a classic
"The Big Night" is a good foodie flick
"Chocolat" is part romance/part food - good, nonetheless
"The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover" is my favorite, classic food-related film.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Chocolat, Woman on Top, Simply Irrisistible, and Dinner Rush.


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

My two favourites are "Eat, Drink, Man, Woman" and "Tampopo".


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Can't forget Babbette's Feast.

Phil


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Tortilla Soup!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Though I love all the movies everyone has named, I agree with Jim, my favorite food movie is "The Cook, The Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover.

Also, no one has mentioned "Who's Killing the Great Chefs of Europe?".


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I also loved _American Cuisine_. It stars Jason Lee as a chef who goes to France to learn under a famous French chef.

What about _Big Night_ or _Pieces of April_?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

A movie that didn't get a particularly wide distribution was _What's Cooking?_ directed by Gurinder Chadha. With a wonderful cast including Mercedes Ruehl, Alfre Woodard, Joan Chen, and Kyra Sedgwick, the movie showed four families--Jewish, African-American, Latino and Vietnamese--each in their own households, putting together Thanksgiving dinner while dealing with their family problems and dynamics. Really worth seeing.


----------



## chefjason (Mar 8, 2004)

I just read through the posts and I swear someone mentioned "The God of Cookery" and gave a description of it. I thought it sounded funny so I looked it up on the net. Now that I came back I can't find that post... They must have deleted it. Anyway I saw on the hollywood stock exchange that Jim Carrey is signed up to do an american remake of that movie. It sounds good. If anyone has any information on it let me know.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Tampopo is probaly my favorite,
Never thought about noodles the same ever again.

I saw "whats cooking" by accident last Fall and liked it very much.

Like Water for Chocolate is so sexy........... :lips:


----------



## genevieve.m (Jul 16, 2003)

Another vote for Babbettes feast definatly number 1.
Also like water for chocolate, the big night and the cook, the theif, his wife and her lover.


----------

